# o-rings for the valve cover gasket set



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Actually, I just looked again closer - the oil is only near the 2 or 3 bolt holes by the oil filler cap. The other ~12 bolt hole seals are dry. It looks like it might be the oil filler cap leaking. I didn't see much of any rubber gasket associated w/ that - seemed like it was mostly just plastic so not sure what seals would have worn on it, but will try buying a replacement for that and see if that solves this. Would be much easier than tearing off the cover again.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm probably wrong but it seemed like when I first joined the forum. There was spark plug seals also. And was a common area for leaks.

If the valve cover isn't designed to hold em upside down. Maybe try a light tacky adhesive like that yellow stuff we once called yellow snot. Let it dry a little before installation.


----------



## timlemmy88 (10 mo ago)

The O-Rings should have gone on the underside of the valve cover, but if you didn’t pull the old ones off, that may be why you aren’t leaking from there.

if it’s the oil filter housing, or oil fill cap, they have separate O-rings that could be replaced, but not a gasket per se.


----------

